# Prayers for this Mom and Son



## Jewels64 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Prayers (Answered) for this Mom and Son*

My Son and I get to Instant Message almost daily with him being in Iraq. There has been alot going on this past Memorial Day weekend. A lot of close calls for the Soldiers. My son is due home on leave for 2 weeks starting next week. Here is my conversation with him this morning. He left out on this mission at 1pm and I am waiting on him to return. Should be around 9pm tonight. This is the hard part!
Jewels
  

MOM: Hey Whats up??
Son83: you on?
__MOM: yes
Son83: hey
__MOM: whats wrong?
Son83: nothing my whole  "last assualt" before I came home just got blow out of the water
__MOM: what do you mean?
Son83: I was supposed to be on a training flight tonight for one of or pilots 
__MOM: tonight, coming up....
Son83: then at 1 a unit got hit in some city i cant remember the name of it starts with an Hir...
Son83: same place our bird got shot up the other day
__MOM: you were with them??
Son83: told you all about that the other day............
__MOM: no I mean the new hit
__MOM: I remembered about the helicopter
Son83: anyway we are going out tonight and putting in 40 Rangers and since its such a small team were going to pull gunship duties,  S2 (intel) is expecting alot of crap and I was just worried about it and wanted to talk to you 
__MOM: I would be worried too
__MOM: I will be
__MOM: How long before you have to head out with them?
Son83: it's 6 now and we take off at 9pm
__MOM: Robert, I know you don't pray, but I pray for you constantly............................
__MOM: You don't have to be a Saint to believe in God and I am asking him to be with you every moment.................Sara prays constantly too, she says Hi and she LOVES you very much, God loves you too!
Son83: I know, Its just that if something did happen I would have rather talked to you and you know whats going on than have not
__MOM: You are so wonderful and sweet, I wish I could be there with you
Son83: tell her I love her to
__MOM: She says she loves you more than the stars in the sky..........
__MOM: Does it make you nervous because you are so close to your leave?
Son83: ya
__MOM: Me too, I understand what you are feeling................
__MOM: shakes my nerves
Son83: Its not a funny feeling  or anything its just like a story you would hear about and have heard about i guess
__MOM: I am going to light your yellow ribbon candle and keep it lit until I see you...............
__MOM: Sara just brought it to me and we lit it
__MOM: Sounds stupid, but it helps me remember that God is watching over you
Son83: Well I'll stick to my picture of all of us
__MOM: You do that baby, I LOVE YOU
Son83: I love you too
__MOM: You have been and WILL be forever one of the GREATEST JOYS of my LIFE, Robert, you know I will be looking forward to being an old Grandma babysitting your youngins so you can go out with the little wife................................
__MOM: I look forward to that
Son83: DONT KNOW ABOUT THE YOUNG'INS but you could baby sit the wifey while i go out with the guys! lol
__MOM: hahaha
__MOM: NOPE!!!
__MOM: When you have your first child, you will think life just began, every thing left behind there will be just a distant dream
Son83: well i tried
Son83: ya well we shall see
__MOM: I'd take the wife out too! heehee
Son83: lol..ok
__MOM: I can't wait to take you out when you get home!
Son83: Well I hate to go but theres a bunch of things i need to do
Son83: i cant wait either
__MOM: I will wait on you to message me back when you return from your mission!
__MOM: I LOVE YOU
Son83: i should be back around 3 or 4 am so i will messege you as soon as i get in
__MOM: Okay
__MOM: I will be waiting on you
__MOM: Love you
Son83: I love you both ttys
__MOM: Okay
Son83: bye 4 now
__MOM: 4 now
Son83: Love you {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}
__MOM: ditto


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 1, 2005)

May God bless Robert, you, all the other military, and their families.  May they all return home safely.....and soon.

The Snakeman


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Lord.  That made me tear up something fierce.  
Whew.  Jewels, you, your hero, and your entire family are in my prayers!!  
Seems I've constantly got family there as well.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2005)

We are always praying for our military and their familys, but you and Robert and your entire family will get some serious praying.

Tell him thanks for us, better yet IM him this thread.

Jim


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope and pray he gets back on time for you. Bless all our men and women over there.


----------



## duckbill (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow!  Prayers sent.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 1, 2005)

good luck robert...hope all turns out well


----------



## fasn8nmom (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be sitting anxiously awaiting word that your son is safe. I will be praying for him and your family. Thank you both for what you are giving.
May God Bless


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers for your son are outbound!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jewels*

Thanks for sharing that with us  

As someone that spent a lot of time away from my family, while in the military, I can tell you that his ability to communicate with you like that means a WHOLE lot to the young man


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 1, 2005)

*Prayers are Sent*

Thanks for sharing. Prayers are said for you and your brave son.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jewels*

Robert will be in our prayers along with mom and dad.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jewels*

Prayers for your Son from here. May God Bless him and keep him safe. Thankyou for the post. God Bless You and all the Moms of our brave service Men and Women.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow!!  Prayers go up for your son's safety and well being. Also, prayer to comfort you and your family.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Jewels*

My eyes are watering as I type, I don't know what to say!! I hope and pray for Robert  and you back home. May God Bless all who are willing to stand up for what this country founded upon. FREEDOM  Not for just a few but for all!

Let robert know when you talk back to him later on that many have said prayers! May God Bless you and Robert!


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 1, 2005)

May God Bless you and your Family. I pray that God be with your Son and return him home safely to you real soon.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jun 1, 2005)

Jewels,

May God be with Robert and comfort you and your family!!!

We are praying for him.


----------



## Woody (Jun 1, 2005)

Jewels,

Thanks for sharing and prayers sent for Robert's safe return.

I have a Grandson in Fallujah right now so I can kinda relate.

Nothing like a Mom's love.


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you ALL for your prayers!
He is running late, was due back in around 9pm..........guess that is war and the clock won't be exact. Your Prayers have helped me through the day today. I have done nothing but hang with this pc all day. When I hear something from him I will post a follow up........
Bless you all!
Jewels


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers still being prayed as I type -- Hang in there Mom - I know time must be standing still for you right now...  Let us know as soon as you can when you hear from Robert...


----------



## bruceg (Jun 1, 2005)

My prayers are with you and your son. Praying for a safe return, a marriage and many little ones. In time.


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 1, 2005)

*He's Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 
Well, They ran late tonight but he just got in about 11:30pm our time. All he told me was that it was a bad night and he will tell me about it after he gets some sleep. It was 7:30am for him, even his typing sounded tired, I can't explain, something Mom knows. Thank you all for praying with me and to GeauLSU for helping me pass the time in the Chat room. For those of you that don't use it, you ought to try it. Nice to hang with people you have things in common with that are actually good people!
Thanks again, I felt all your prayers!
Jewels


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 2, 2005)

Julie,
Sleep well.  He was in HIS hands all along...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 2, 2005)

Great to hear Jewels!


----------



## gtaff (Jun 2, 2005)

Jewels, 
Thanks for sharing your son for our Country.  My prayers are for you and your family as well as all of our military.  Thanks again.


----------



## pendy (Jun 2, 2005)

*Jewels*

Glad to hear your son is okay. It has to be such a worry for you and all the family's that have someone over there. Please thank him for all of us for serving his country.
My thoughts and prayers are with your son and your family.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 2, 2005)

Jewels, I will continue to pray for your son and yourself....my hat is off to him
HHH


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 2, 2005)

Man this is a powerful thread !!!!!! God bless you Robert and all the men and women who defend our great nation !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing! I pray everyday for our troops and I'll say a special prayer for your son's safe return.


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank the good Lord above. It was great news to here he returned from his mission. Now to just get him home so ya'll can spend some time together. My prayers are with you and your Family.
God Bless


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been out all day and just checked back in. I can't tell you how much it has meant to me, the prayers and support you all have shone. Thank you all again for EVERYTHING!!!!!!

Some of you have asked me about my home page for my son, below it the link, it has a news paper story about the site attached and some pictures he has sent from Iraq. Please feel free to sign his guest book, he checks it often! 
Jewels

http://home.comcast.net/~remembereleventh/home.html


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 7, 2005)

God Bless..


----------

